# Chris Anderson



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

How many mins will he get and what type of prodution do you see him puttin up?... Thanks for your info.... Peace


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Ideally, he is cut and pans out in the local YMCA league.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

I hear ya Rippa... Peace


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

He won't get cut for several reasons.
1) Kiki likes him.
2) He is one of our only big man options
3) He provides solid energy of the bench.

I see him getting somewhere from 5-10 minutes a game averaging 3 ppg, 1.5 rpg and at least one electrifying ATTEMPT at a dunk.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks man... Peace


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

He is pretty athletic.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Chris Andersen. Dude's scandinavian or something...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It looks like they will keep both Pope and Anderson

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_2369761,00.html


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> It looks like they will keep both Pope and Anderson
> 
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_2369761,00.html


That would be really stupid. What does Pope bring to the team? He's not going to do anything more than Tabuse would against Yao. Kiki is a moron.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Dude's bustin his *** tonight... He deserves more mins... Too bad... He follows the Nene technique... Foul someone every 3 mins... Peace


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He doesn't have much talent he is just athletic but he can do things with his athleticism.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Considerin Nene's a foul machine... And there's no true depth at the 4 & 5... They need him to hustle and board... He fit's that role perfectly IMO... Peace


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

didn't he get 7 blocks or something like that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FanOfAll8472</b>!
> didn't he get 7 blocks or something like that?


Yes he did, and it was against the Kings. He threw down on Brad Miller and Divac something fierce all game long. 

He is a high impact energy guy off the bench. I like him.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

Any idea why he's nicknamed the "Birdman"? If it's just cause of his athleticism, it's kinda geeky...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Maybe cuz of his wingspan? I haven't really seen him play but he's getting a ton of blocks in the short time he plays


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> He won't get cut for several reasons.
> 1) Kiki likes him.
> 2) He is one of our only big man options
> ...


yeah and once or twice a month 10 and 10


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

How about the bird man, coming a long as a block machine, I am sure you all saw that wicked block last night in the 1st quarter.


I'm gonna be honest here, if he can learn to position and be patient, I think his upside could be as good as say Tyson Chandler.

Oh, and a healthy Camby is the EXACT guy to tandem him with, both are excellent shot blockers and terrific rebounders.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> A healthy Camby is the EXACT guy to tandem him with, both are excellent shot blockers and terrific rebounders.


When Camby is healthy, Nenê stays out of foul trouble and Andersen has a game like last saturday versus Sacramento, the Nuggets have quite a good front-court. I hope this happens very often this season !


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

He is not letting Skita get in the game hr is playing so well on D.


----------

